# Its not looking good for Rocky



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Just got back from the vets and its not good! Rocky as pressure on the brain, he's been sedated and his temp is low,but his heart beat is ok.

He doesnt have much chance of surviving , she said his survival chance is right at the bottom of the list and if he makes it through tonight he may stand a slim chance of pulling through.

The vet has sent me home with Rocky as they dont have the facilities to keep him overnight and she couldnt take him home either. She said the hardest will be tonight and through the night.

As you can imagine I am absolutely heartbroke here, and so is my husband. If he fits again he wont pull through.

Sinead


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

What did I miss  I'm so sorry ((hugs))


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

If you look on the thread " Do chi's get asthma?" its all there


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

Im sorry to hear this! Im keeing my fingers crossed for you....

I hope for the best outcome! 

Please dont let this woman keep breeding!!! What did the vet say? 

If he pulls through will he live on as normal or could it cause future problems??

I hate to see any animal ill or sick and Im really not wanting to prove a point and I can fully understand how hard this is..... But please can we make a point out of this??? To be aware to where you buy your dog and the age as to when you get it home!?!?!?!

Keeping fingers and paws crossed for you!


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Just to point out that his age and the fact he's not KC registered as nothing to do with his illness whatsoever!!

The vet was very nice and said this could happen to ANYONE's Chihuahua

I have only said the above due to some people on here getting at me for not buying a KC reg pup and one so young 

Its touch and go and the vet doesnt think he'll make it through the night, if he does it'll be a miracle but also he'll have to live with Epilepsy for the rest of his life and each fit he has will make him like he is tonight - at death's door


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

Maybe if he was older and stronger he would have a bigger chance of pulling through.... Its hard to know!

My friends dog died of this last year, it was a smuggel dog from Estonia and that did really have all to do with his condition!!! He had the same symptoms as Rocky......

You shouldnt blame yourself I just want to make sure that this doesnt happend to other people.....


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

I am so sorry.  
I was hoping for a better outcome for you.


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

Sinead-Rocky said:


> Just to point out that his age and the fact he's not KC registered as nothing to do with his illness whatsoever!!
> 
> The vet was very nice and said this could happen to ANYONE's Chihuahua
> 
> ...


If he is facing a life of epelepsy it would be kinder to put him to sleep? 

Another woman I know has just had her Chihuahua (adult) diagnosed with EP and she will be on medication now for the rest of her life and there are certain things she cant do! She has been given a new puppy free of charge from the breeder for this! Which is a nice touch, not that any new dog can substitute another.....


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok I see


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. I know that you can never replace your little guy is your breeder willing to work with you to get your money back? Im so sorry.


----------



## Violettta (Jul 7, 2006)

I am so sorry.  
That is so sad


----------



## daycaremom2002 (Feb 3, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your baby. All you can do now is love him and wait to see if he is meant to stay with you a while longer. Nothing else matters right now.

Kristi


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

littleone said:


> If he is facing a life of epelepsy it would be kinder to put him to sleep?
> 
> Another woman I know has just had her Chihuahua (adult) diagnosed with EP and she will be on medication now for the rest of her life and there are certain things she cant do! She has been given a new puppy free of charge from the breeder for this! Which is a nice touch, not that any new dog can substitute another.....


I had a lab that was registered and was a show dog that was doing very well in the ring. When he was six months old he started having major seizures and was diagnosed with epilepsy. We stop showing him because he could no longer be bred and he became a retired pet!! He lived a happy healthy life till he was 16. He became a hunting dog and his epilepsy didn't hinder his life at all. Once his meds were properly regulated he stopeed having seizures. I'm praying your baby pulls through tonight. Don't give up!! If you're willing to give meds daily, then a dog with epilepsy can live a healthy happy life!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}
I will be sending positive thoughts your way.
I am so sorry ,


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this 
I hope a miracle does happen!


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

im really sorry, its so hard to find a perfect breeder in thsi country. alot of us know on here not to buy a pup so young but you only joined after you had got him, if i was you i would have brought him too (if i hadnt known any better) i do hope he pulls through the night.
you should get your money back well atleast half of it either way if he pulls through or not! whats the breeder going to do with rocky that you cant? taking him back would just cause stress bless him. 
i really hope he gets better.


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

I hope little Rocky has a good night and is strong enough to pull himself through! 

Im sure he is loving all his cuddles he is getting from you and that will give him strength

Sending mine, Beni's and Vixies best wishes

Good Luck
x


----------



## clarinetplayer032009 (May 22, 2006)

I am sorry I hope he makes it!!!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Please have faith...there are miracles and they happen everyday! I'll be praying for you and your little one...


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your baby.  I will keep you in my thoughts. 

Does he have hydrocephalus as well as the epilipsy? In your original post you said water on the brain and I know that it can also cause the seizures and problems but it's a different thing from epilipsy and can't be treated with the same meds.


----------



## leelaknight (Jun 17, 2006)

besides money and a new dog stay strong and give him the love, let him know you're there at this time money is so not an issue... let the lady greeve!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Keeping you and your Rocky in my thoughts. I hope he pulls through. 
My best friend's golden has epilepsy and is on daily meds.. she does very well but is quite wiped out if she has an episode.


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

Im sorry to hear about your baby. 
My prayers will be with you and Rocky.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I just wanted to let you know that my thoughts are with you and Rocky. It always breaks my heart to hear about sick puppies.  I'll be hoping for a miracle for you & your little one. 

~ Rachel, Sammie, Stewie & Gracie ~


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Rocky.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about this.  I missed that other thread. 

I hope Rocky pulls through.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm so so sorry to hear this about Rocky and I really hope he pulls through 
Sending thoughts and prayers your way xx


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

Sending prayers up, and sending blessings down for you and your dear pup. I'm very sorry.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I hope your chi makes it...so sad when they are sick. I had a scare with Pedro when my daughter first got him....he almost died...he's okay now. Really hope yours pulls through. Good luck!


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry about little rocky?
how are things? You are in my thoughts


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm still waiting for an update on Rocky. so worry about him, hope he is ok now.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello All

Little Rocky progress isnt good I'm afraid. He's been taken by the breeder to her own Vets.......She said on the way to the vets Rocky had another seizure on his way to the vets. He's been sedated while they do the usual tests but the outlook is grim I'm afraid. They said if he pulls through the next 48 hours he'll have a 50/50 chance of surviving

I'll keep you all updated as and when I find anything out. At the moment we have all been very upset by this as a Chihuahua is something we have wanted for years 


Sinead x


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwwww very sorry to hear that. Poor little guy  

Let us know how he's doing.


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh Sinead! I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope that Rocky pulls through and the breeder will take good care of him. I hope you and your husband can get through this and are able to find another pup that will be your dream puppy if that is what you decide to do. Bless you for loving Rocky and giving him all the support he needed. 

Take care.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Rocky will always have a place in my heart, he was such a tiny treasure who pulled my heartstrings like nothing before. 

I have emailed the breeder at every given chance to see how Rocky is doing, my mother said that I shouldnt let this put me off getting another Chihuahua as this is the breed I have wanted for years.


Sinead x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sending hugs and prayers for Rocky and you xx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Sinead-Rocky said:


> my mother said that I shouldnt let this put me off getting another Chihuahua as this is the breed I have wanted for years.


im really sorry to hear hes not doing so good 

Definatly dont let this put u off chi's they are fantastic little dogs with huge personalities


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

aww im sorry...it always makes me sad to hear these kind of stories


----------



## lisalikesmakeup (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll keep little rocky in my thoughts.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Little Rocky passed away this evening - The vet said it was for the best has nothing was seeming to help him.

R.I.P Rocky - May 2006 - July 2006










Gone but will NEVER be forgotton 


Sinead x


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

im sorry to hear about your puppy.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that. (((hugs)))
At least he won't be suffering anymore.


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

So sorry about your little guy... :-(


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh, im so sorry he didnt make it!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that your baby didn't make it. I'm sure he's up in doggy heaven running around and having a ball with the other doggies. I hope that you will be able to find the closure you need to move on. I know it'll be hard for you for awhile, but please cheer up! We're here for you...


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh i also wanted to ask, how does a dog get presure on the brain? or is it just something that happens that doesn't have an external cause?
sorry if this sounds insensative, i am just wondering in case i ever get another chi. Is there something i should be looking out for?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

It is usually congenital meaning they are born with it.


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm so sad to hear what happened to Rocky. he was such an adorable baby, and i had a great time looking at all his pix... definitely will miss that. Hope you and your family will feel better soon.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm so so sorry ((hugs))


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## clarinetplayer032009 (May 22, 2006)

I am so sorry!!! Even though you may have had him for a short time, I know he meant alot to you!!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh no, I'm so sorry


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Ohh, I'm so sorry. I was really hoping for better news


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i am so sorry


----------



## lisalikesmakeup (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry, just know that now he isnt suffering. It's hard, but dont let it turn you away from chis.

rip, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks all for your kind words. I do miss him dearly and only had him less than a week. 
When I decide to get another one I'll be back on here posting away. I will though look for one older ( upto a year old ) as I dont think I could get another pup and go through as much upset as I have done this week.

My 12yr old daughter is upset, but keeps asking me if I AM OK, how sweet is that? My son who's 15 hasnt said much ,he's the quiet type and slept with Rocky downstairs on his 1st night here, my other son who is 9 yrs old said we have to get another one but not just yet.

Thanks once again to everyone for your kind words and help during my very short time on this forum. I'll be around but more as a reader than a poster until I get another Chi..........I have had numerous emails from breeders with there pups , this is due to posting on the internet that I was looking ( this was a couple of months ago ) and they want silly money for a non kc reg pup with no papers ( talking well over a £1000!!! ) 

I'll wait and look properly again for the right one to pop up

Sinead xx


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry little rocky didnt make it.
i hope you and your family will feel stronger in time, and that you find a healthy chihuahua. 
please stay in touch.
best regards


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

I am so sorry for your little Rocky.



> I will though look for one older ( upto a year old ) as I dont think I could get another pup and go through as much upset as I have done this week.


The same thing happened to me, but a few months later I got a new puppy and things have been great *knock wood*. Don´t let this put you off getting another little puppy. You will have a stronger bond, and go through all the joys of having a puppy.


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

AWWW I am sooo sorry to hear about Rocky......


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

im so very terribly sorry for your loss he looks alot like my precious chi awwwwww i hope so much that you also find another fur baby to give lots of love and cuddles too.xxxxxx


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Rest in Peace Rocky


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

i am so very sorry.... my heart was breaking as i started reading this thread and a tear in my eye when i got to the heartbreaking post that he was gone...


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind words. I do want another Chi, but I am scared of getting another one just incase the same thing happens. 

I have just bought a Shih Tzu puppy, dog, kc reg, great pedigree and I will look for another Chi after Christmas now. I so miss Rocky, he was a great little chap who I loved so much even though he wasnt with me long.

Sinead x


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

tlspiegel said:


> Sending prayers up, and sending blessings down for you and your dear pup. I'm very sorry.


Me too. Hugs Buford and Lin


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

aww shits zu are really cute do you have a pic?


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

I will take some pics of him later - He's a little cutie, still I want a Chihuahua but I'll wait now until after Christmas sometime and look for an older one.

I aint bothered how old, so if someone wanted to have there's rehomed I'd be happy doing that too


Sinead xx


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sinead-Rocky said:


> Little Rocky passed away this evening - The vet said it was for the best has nothing was seeming to help him.
> 
> R.I.P Rocky - May 2006 - July 2006
> 
> ...


Oh the poor boy. I cried a few tears for Rocky. May he rest in peace, the sweet little angel. Sinead, I hope you are doing ok. Losing anyone you love is hard to bare.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I was really hoping for the best. I was afraid to read the latest posts in case they did have bad news.

He was very lucky to have your love for his short little life.

Makes me know that I'm blessed to have healthy pets at this moment, because things can change so fast.

Take care. Enjoy your new baby.


----------

